# Mother's Consent When Shooting Juveniles



## bentcountershaft (Apr 20, 2013)

She tried to act casual and just watch me over her shoulder.




134a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


The juveniles in question.




149a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 20, 2013)

even being underage, they are still in a public place and therefor have no expectation of privacy.  shoot away.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Apr 20, 2013)

Actually they are on private property, but I own it.  I wonder if I need to put up a sign, "Trespassers may be shot with Canon"


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 21, 2013)

OMG, are the little ones ever sweet.


----------



## manaheim (Apr 21, 2013)

awww....

Too cute.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 21, 2013)

I'd still get a signed release.


----------



## Stacylouwho (Apr 21, 2013)

Cute babies!!! I love bunnies! I like the trespassing idea.. They'll run for sure if they see that!


----------



## tirediron (Apr 21, 2013)

manaheim said:


> awww....
> 
> Too cute. Thanks for sharing.



Relatives?


----------



## KrisztinaK (Apr 21, 2013)

I love seeing of photos of baby animals.  They are just too cute !!  TFS


----------



## Tiller (Apr 21, 2013)

bentcountershaft said:


> Actually they are on private property, but I own it.  I wonder if I need to put up a sign, "Trespassers may be shot with Canon"



That would be a lot more intimidating if you bought a canon and stuck it in your yard. Which you should do...bc ya know.....who wouldn't want a canon in their yard?


----------



## manaheim (Apr 22, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Relatives?



They are as cavemen.


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 23, 2013)

Nobody mentioned the white balance.


----------

